# Overcome it!



## Reigne (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello! I posted here last week about how terrified I was to join the orientation in our school. And guess what? I just joined today and I feel like I overcome one of my anxities. Although I haven't fully surpass my fears, I can say that I did my best to participate in the organization. Hope y'all find your inspiration to conquer new things! I'm looking forward to see brave hearts here in SAS!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Your thread has been moved to a more suitable section.

That is very good news.


----------



## Reigne (Aug 27, 2020)

Silent Memory said:


> Your thread has been moved to a more suitable section.
> 
> That is very good news.


 Oh I see thank you!


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Well done!  I love SAS, so I hope you find this website to be helpful and enjoyable.


I was in a similar situation recently: I was anxious about contacting someone to deliver a sensitive communication. It seemed best to ask people for help, but I was worried about feeling rejected again after doing my writing.


I feel that I have done well myself to stay calm in my situation. I chose to interpret a smiling face as a friendly, helpful face -- instead of imagining it to be laughing at me. Your post has inspired me to continue being the me I know I am. Thank you.


----------



## Reigne (Aug 27, 2020)

XebelRebel said:


> Well done!  I love SAS, so I hope you find this website to be helpful and enjoyable.
> 
> I was in a similar situation recently: I was anxious about contacting someone to deliver a sensitive communication. It seemed best to ask people for help, but I was worried about feeling rejected again after doing my writing.
> 
> I feel that I have done well myself to stay calm in my situation. I chose to interpret a smiling face as a friendly, helpful face -- instead of imagining it to be laughing at me. Your post has inspired me to continue being the me I know I am. Thank you.


 keep going! We can do this!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats .


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job! What was concerning you and made you afraid about orientation?


----------



## Reigne (Aug 27, 2020)

chrisinmd said:


> Great job! What was concerning you and made you afraid about orientation?


 I'm actually afraid of people. I don't know those people and it was my first time in a new environment, I'm a first year college this year. Some said that there'll be a Q&A along the discussion and I was afraid to be called and answer nonsensical. I'm afraid of others' expectations and judgment (


----------



## Reigne (Aug 27, 2020)

chrisinmd said:


> Great job! What was concerning you and made you afraid about orientation?


 I'm actually afraid of people. I don't know those people and it was my first time in a new environment, I'm a first year college this year. Some said that there'll be a Q&A along the discussion and I was afraid to be called and answer nonsensically. I'm afraid of others' expectations and judgment (


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Reigne said:


> I'm actually afraid of people. I don't know those people and it was my first time in a new environment, I'm a first year college this year. Some said that there'll be a Q&A along the discussion and I was afraid to be called and answer nonsensically. I'm afraid of others' expectations and judgment (


I understand being afraid of that I would not like that situation either. How about your classes you have to take this semester? Classes that you will have to talk a lot in or give presentations? That is what I did not like. I would have to give presentations or speak in class I would have panic attacks. Could not handle it and eventually dropped out. Hopefully your school dosent require speech classes


----------



## Reigne (Aug 27, 2020)

chrisinmd said:


> Reigne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually afraid of people. I don't know those people and it was my first time in a new environment, I'm a first year college this year. Some said that there'll be a Q&A along the discussion and I was afraid to be called and answer nonsensically. I'm afraid of others' expectations and judgment (
> ...


 Most schools require that kind of interaction, all you have to do is to be prepared and practice beforehand. I understand that we have different approaches when it comes to anxiety attacks, but don't let your anxiety hinder yourself from learning. We can do this!


----------

